# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Помогите решит проблему с addln.dll

## ftw

Установил старую базу надо кое что проверить, но она требует какойто addln.dll и не пускает, а надо.
Можно как то вылечить?

----------

